# Неустойчивость, шаткость, головокружение



## Мила...я (18 Авг 2015)

Добрый день.Мне 35 лет, пол женский,вес 80 кг(кормящая мама).
Жалобы в течении года:сидя- сильно покачивает тело в стороны,при ходьбе-шаткость,при наклонах тела и головы-хруст,спазм и головокружение,при поднятии рук вверх-хруст,тяжесть  между лопаток.В руках и ногах тремор и слабость.Зрение-ухудшилось,расплывается(нечеткость,туман),мушки перед глазами.Часто тошнота.Головокружение несистоемное,связано с поворотами головы или тела.Давление склонно к повышению.Частая тахикардия и отдышка.Озноб и приливы жара и холода.Жар в шеи,спазм в шеи и плечах.При повороте головы в стороны-"перекат в голове"
Обследования:рентген всех отделов позвоночника. Шея:выпрямление лордоза,признаки униковертебрального артроза,нарушение статики,в положении максимального разгибания смещение:С2-до 2,8 мм, С3-до 3,1мм, С4-до 3,3мм,С5-до 2,1 мм,в положении максимального сгибания-без смещения. Грудной отдел:признаки деформирующего спондилёза на фоне нарушения статики. Поясничный отдел:лордоз выпрямлен,остеохондроз.
Дуплекс артерии головы и шеи:извитость позвоночных артерий,вертеброгенное влияние на позвоночные артерии с двух сторон.Диаметр позвоночных артерий: справа-3,3мм,слева-3,1мм.
РЭГ и ЭЭГ-без особенностей.
Общие анализы крови,мочи,биохимия-норма.
Гормоны-норма.
Устанавливаемые диагнозы:остеохондроз,всд,гбн,вбн.
Лечение:массаж,физиотерапия,лфк(при поликлинике),сосудистые препараты-результата нет...состояние ухудшается.
Прошу помочь определиться с диагнозом,а самое главное с методом лечения!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Авг 2015)

Вам необходимо обратиться за помощью к врачу мануальной терапии.


----------



## Мила...я (19 Авг 2015)

Спасибо!Скажите,а при нарушении статики разве не опасны манипуляции,проводимые мануальным терапевтами?
Я забыла указать ещё такой момент. У меня внчс. Челюсть хрустит, в положении лёжа отходит назад, присутствует боль с одной стороны.На одном сеансе остеопат помог его вправить, но только на 2 дня. Всё вернулось вновь. Возможна ли связь внчс с моим состоянием?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (19 Авг 2015)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Спасибо!Скажите,а при нарушении статики разве не опасны манипуляции,проводимые мануальным терапевтами?
> Я забыла указать ещё такой момент. У меня внчс. Челюсть хрустит, в положении лёжа отходит назад, присутствует боль с одной стороны.На одном сеансе остеопат помог его вправить, но только на 2 дня. Всё вернулось вновь. Возможна ли связь внчс с моим состоянием?


Не опасны если воздействие адекватное , но всё же порекомендую искать мануального терапевта практикующего МЯГКИЕ методы м/т.

Обязательно подключить физио лечение
СМТ шейного отдела
Актовегин в/в желательно с озонотерапией так же в/в.
+ не помешало бы сделать МРТ шейного отдела.


----------



## klyuha (19 Авг 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> желательно с озонотерапией так же в/в.


Доктор, можете свою рекомендацию пояснить с учётом этого? http://fraudcatalog.com/?p=3222


----------



## Николай Николаевич (19 Авг 2015)

klyuha написал(а):


> Доктор, можете свою рекомендацию пояснить с учётом этого? http://fraudcatalog.com/?p=3222


Всё просто,  данный метод для начала был  проверен на себе. Каждый день в нашей клинике применяется данная методика , улучшения отмечают более 80% пациентов. За все время не одного побочного эффекта ! Что касается иследования то брали на контроллерь вязкость крови у 10 из 10 вязкость уменьшается, другие иследования не проводил. Верить или нет решать вам , я своё мнение никому не навязываю.


----------



## AIR (19 Авг 2015)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Жалобы в течении года:сидя- сильно покачивает тело в стороны,при ходьбе-шаткость,при наклонах тела и головы-хруст,спазм и головокружение,при поднятии рук вверх-хруст,тяжесть между лопаток.В руках и ногах тремор и слабость.Зрение-ухудшилось,расплывается(нечеткость,туман),мушки перед глазами.Часто тошнота.Головокружение несистоемное,связано с поворотами головы или тела.Давление склонно к повышению.Частая тахикардия и отдышка.Озноб и приливы жара и холода.Жар в шеи,спазм в шеи и плечах.При повороте головы в стороны-"перекат в голове"


Подавляющее большинство жалоб вполне может быть связано не только с другими причинами, но и с проблемами шейного отдела позвоночника.. Например на рентгене явно видно ограничение подвижности на уровне С0-С1-С2, что говорит о проблемах мышечно-тонического характера....  Желателен осторожный и опытный мануальный терапевт, умеющий диагностировать и ликвидировать нарушения мышечно-тонического (и не только) характера..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Авг 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Обязательно подключить физио лечение
> СМТ шейного отдела
> Актовегин в/в желательно с озонотерапией так же в/в.
> + не помешало бы сделать МРТ шейного отдела.


Какой Актовегин, коллега! Неужто Вы травите этой гадостью, запрещённой к применению в странах ЕС (даже в Австрии, где он производится на экспорт в СНГ и Китай)и США? 
Да и вообще "дырявить" вену при отсутствии показаний к проведению мероприятий интенсивной терапии неразумно.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (19 Авг 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Какой Актовегин, коллега! Неужто Вы травите этой гадостью, запрещённой к применению в странах ЕС (даже в Австрии, где он производится на экспорт в СНГ и Китай)и США?
> Да и вообще "дырявить" вену при отсутствии показаний к проведению мероприятий интенсивной терапии неразумно.


Да , вот так и работаем травим пациентов актовегином и "дырявим" вены "шарлатанским " озоном . Но при этом получаю отличный результат, чем и доволен


----------



## incognito (19 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте Мила...я.
Отвечу вам, а там как знаете, пойдёте этим путём или нет.
Отвечу на своём примере. В начале июля у меня после невысыпания в течение 2х дней и совершенно небольшого стресса стала болеть голова. Мне 40 лет. Никогда в жизни до этого голова у меня не болела, не говоря уже о том, что так долго. Даже после сотрясения в далёком прошлом. А тут почти каждый день, 2 недели. Слабость временами. Я почти потерял работоспособность, хотя до этого был бодр и энергичен. Сделал МРТ шеи, обратился к неврологу со стажем 27 лет в платной приличной неврологической клинике города миллионника. Была также шаткость походки, когда она меня проверяла с при ходьбе закрытыми глазами в кабинете. Поставила диагноз ВСД. Назначила транквилизатор, мексидол (5 капельниц), миорелаксант и магне B6. Я начитался про всё это. Понял, что это может продлиться долго. 
   Может я и неправильно сделал, но не пошёл я на капельницы, хотя и не боюсь их. Купил комплекс витаминов B и мексидол в таблетках. Принимал Мексидол в максимальной дозировке, хотя понимал, что капельницы эффективнее. Я подумал, что если мне станет хоть немного легче в течение 2-4 дней от таблеток, сразу пойду и выполню ещё капельницы и начну принимать всё оставшееся. Легче не стало ничуть и всю следующую неделю была эта необычная тупая, порой распирающая боль в голове и лишение почти 2/3 работоспособности (у меня умственная работа). Я сделал ещё МРТ головы и позвонил ей. Она сказала, что диагноз в силе и сказала, что это будет долго.
   Я решил, что не хочу, чтобы это было долго и решил использовать свой старый метод, который я использую 20 лет и который, кстати, давно утверждён министерством здравоохранения России, но не очень популярен. Метод РДТ или по-другому лечебного голодания. Я решил воздержаться от еды на какой - то период. Начал воздержание. Через 2е суток перестал также пить воду. Провёл 8 суток без еды и из них 3 с половиной в том числе без воды. 
   На 3и сутки воздержания от еды головная боль почти прошла. Прошла процентов на 80. В дальнейшем её либо не было, либо появлялась небольшая, не более 20 % от исходной. На этапе восстановления, через дней 7-8 головная боль прошла окончательно и пока больше не повторялась. Итого, в течение уже 20 дней (3х недель) у меня нет головной боли и прошли все признаки этого ВСД. Я понимаю, сейчас врачи могут возмутиться, сказать, что это не метод, на что рекомендую врачам почитать профессора Ю.Николаева, врача, его книгу, "Голодание ради здоровья", где он излечивал не только неврозы этим методом (а ВСД - это невроз), но и такие грозные заболевания, как шизофрения. Спорить с врачами не буду, так как врачи в основной массе кроме как вылечивать острые заболевания таблеткой более ничего не могут, когда дело касается заболеваний посложнее и продолжительнее. Ну а острые, они в основном и сами проходят. 
Так что, попробуйте голодание, хотя бы дней 9-10 с 2-3мя днями без воды. Если есть возможность, воздержитесь от еды дольше. Только сначала, почитайте литературу. И вы вылечитесь. А эти все мануальные терапевты, врачи - это всё выброс денег. Единственное, можно обратиться к врачу за диагнозом, но их вам уже поставили. Надеюсь, мой опыт поможет вылечиться и другому человеку. Остеохондроз, протрузии и грыжи также устраняются этим методом или как минимум уменьшаются. Доказано практикующими.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (20 Авг 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> А эти все мануальные терапевты, врачи - это всё выброс денег. Единственное, можно обратиться к врачу за диагнозом, но их вам уже поставили. Надеюсь, мой опыт поможет вылечиться и другому человеку. Остеохондроз, протрузии и грыжи также устраняются этим методом или как минимум уменьшаются. Доказано практикующими.


 вот это расклад  .
Владимир Воротынцев а мы тут с Вами еще актовегин обсуждаем, голодать всем и точка  
incognito вы о чем вообще ??? Нет ни какого - ВСД, не существует в природе, как нет его и в международном классификаторе болезней МКБ 10. По исторически сложившейся традиции, под ВСД у нас в России - часто списывают симптоматику характерную для тревожно-невротических расстройств, а типичные проявления «панической атаки» - принято называть вегетативным кризом. Поэтому за аббревиатурой ВСД, особенно у «эмоциональных натур», чаще скрывается банальный невроз, подлежащий лечению у врача-психотерапевта. Нет четких и внятных критериев, самого псевдо-диагноза «ВСД», которого вообще нет в современной медицине. 
Нередко врачи характеризуют ВСД термином «диагностическая помойка», что прекрасно характеризует этот псевдо-диагноз.


----------



## Мила...я (20 Авг 2015)

Врачам спасибо за обсуждения и советы насчёт мануальной терапии.Я была у 5 остеопатов и ни один не смог мне помочь.Тоже были использованы мягкие методики воздействия.Меня поражает другое....никто не может установить диагноз.Что же именно пережимает в шее, отчего возникают качания тела и неустойчивость...
А насчёт голодания...думаю это точно не мой вариант.Больное серце и щитовидка-подобные эксперименты противопоказаны.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (20 Авг 2015)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Я была у 5 остеопатов и ни один не смог мне помочь.Тоже были использованы мягкие методики воздействия.


Остеопат это не мануальный терапевт. МРТ шейного отдела сделать обязательно !!! 


Мила...я написал(а):


> Меня поражает другое....никто не может установить диагноз.Что же именно пережимает в шее, отчего возникают качания тела и неустойчивость...


 что на что влияет описано на дуплексе


Мила...я написал(а):


> смещение:С2-до 2,8 мм, С3-до 3,1мм, С4-до 3,3мм,С5-до 2,1 мм,
> Дуплекс артерии головы и шеи:извитость позвоночных артерий,вертеброгенное влияние на позвоночные артерии с двух сторон


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Авг 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> вот это расклад  .
> Владимир Воротынцев а мы тут с Вами еще актовегин обсуждаем, голодать всем и точка
> incognito вы о чем вообще ??? Нет ни какого - ВСД, не существует в природе, как нет его и в международном классификаторе болезней МКБ 10. По исторически сложившейся традиции, под ВСД у нас в России - часто списывают симптоматику характерную для тревожно-невротических расстройств, а типичные проявления «панической атаки» - принято называть вегетативным кризом. Поэтому за аббревиатурой ВСД, особенно у «эмоциональных натур», чаще скрывается банальный невроз, подлежащий лечению у врача-психотерапевта. Нет четких и внятных критериев, самого псевдо-диагноза «ВСД», которого вообще нет в современной медицине.
> Нередко врачи характеризуют ВСД термином «диагностическая помойка», что прекрасно характеризует этот псевдо-диагноз.


Я говорил только об опаснейшем для здоровья человека Актовегине и глупости внутривенного введения лекарственных препаратов при отсутствии показаний к проведению мероприятий интенсивной терапии!


----------



## doclega (21 Авг 2015)

В шейном отделе без патологии. В поясничном отделе - дегенеративные изменения.


----------



## Галина Каримова (24 Авг 2015)

> Мила...яДобрый день! Прошу помощи в определении диагноза и лечения. С уважением.https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24091/#post-245769



Здравствуйте, Мила

В Вашем случае я считаю абсолютно необходимым выполнить МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника, по результатам которого можно будет принимать то или иное решение

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Танюля (24 Авг 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Я говорил только об опаснейшем для здоровья человека Актовегине и глупости внутривенного введения лекарственных препаратов при отсутствии показаний к проведению мероприятий интенсивной терапии!


А почему актовегин опасный???


----------



## Николай Николаевич (24 Авг 2015)

Танюля написал(а):


> А почему актовегин опасный???


Актовегин не прошёл полноценных, независимых исследований по правилам GCP. В станах западной Европы и США Актовегин не применяется. Препараты, содержащие компоненты животного происхождения запрещены в развитых странах. В кокрановской библиотеке нет ни одного исследования Актовегина. И при этом у нас Актовегин назначается практически всем на любой стадии беременности, во время и после родов, для лечения ожогов, реабилитации поле инфарктов и инсультов, при многих хронических заболеваниях. На англоязычном сайте корпорации-производителе указано, что вытяжка из крови телят продается только в страны СНГ, Китай и Южною Корею.
*Но всё таки есть от него положительный эффект,  по этому лично мне все равно на мнение Европы и США.*


----------



## Танюля (25 Авг 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Актовегин не прошёл полноценных, независимых исследований по правилам GCP. В станах западной Европы и США Актовегин не применяется. Препараты, содержащие компоненты животного происхождения запрещены в развитых странах. В кокрановской библиотеке нет ни одного исследования Актовегина. И при этом у нас Актовегин назначается практически всем на любой стадии беременности, во время и после родов, для лечения ожогов, реабилитации поле инфарктов и инсультов, при многих хронических заболеваниях. На англоязычном сайте корпорации-производителе указано, что вытяжка из крови телят продается только в страны СНГ, Китай и Южною Корею.
> *Но всё таки есть от него положительный эффект,  по этому лично мне все равно на мнение Европы и США.*


Спасибо за разъяснение


----------



## Мила...я (26 Авг 2015)

Спасибо за ответы. МРТ шеи в ближайшие пол года делать не могу по определённым причинам.Скажите,а что ренген снимки теперь вообще не берутся во внимание???Как же врачи работали без мрт ещё лет 10 назад??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2015)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Меня поражает другое....никто не может установить диагноз.Что же именно пережимает в шее, отчего возникают качания тела и неустойчивость...
> А насчёт голодания...думаю это точно не мой вариант.Больное серце и щитовидка-подобные эксперименты противопоказаны.


Потому и не могут, что ничего не пережимается.

Вот исследование ваших сосудов:
Дуплекс артерии головы и шеи:извитость позвоночных артерий,вертеброгенное влияние на позвоночные артерии с двух сторон.Диаметр позвоночных артерий: справа-3,3мм,слева-3,1мм.
РЭГ и ЭЭГ-без особенностей.

Надо искать причину.
Что у вас с сердцем и щитовидкой?


----------



## gloriya (27 Авг 2015)

*Мила...я*, здравствуйте! Я имею уже 7 месяцев все то, о чем в
Вы пишите. Спазм глубоких мышц спины является источником всех недомоганий. Почитайте на страницах инета про это. Лечение должно заключаться:
1) В расслаблении мышц.
Это длительный поцесс. Поскольку спазмы в мышцах формируются годами, неправильной эксплуатацией себя, так сказать.
2) Поддержании мышц в тонусе. Главное - делать нужно правильные упражнения.
Я пока нахожусь в начале пути лечения... Прошла кучу врачей и обследований, пока не нашла нужного человека, который сумел все обосновать.

Ищите хорошего тренера, который шарит в анатомии!!!


----------



## Мила...я (27 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин.Спасибо.Ищу причину уже год...Сердце-порок аортального клапана(контролирую,уже побывала у своего врача в Бакулево)-всё стабильно.Щитовидка-гипотериоз и АИТ(принимаю гормоны,контроли каждые 3 месяца)-всё стабильно.
Глория,спасибо вам.Я очень надеюсь,что смогу побороть своё состояние.Обязательно почитаю в инете.А разве остеопаты и врач лфк не могли мне помочь в расслаблении этих мышц?Как же их правильно расслабить и какие упражнения нужны?Желаю вам тоже найти выход и излечиться! Если что....пишите....буду рада любым советам!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2015)

А пробы на причину головокружения проходили?


----------



## AIR (28 Авг 2015)

> Надо искать причину.


-> ->


> Ищу причину уже год..


-> ->


> Дуплекс артерии головы и шеи:извитость позвоночных артерий,вертеброгенное влияние на позвоночные артерии с двух сторон


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2015)

Доктор, если Вы намекаете на причину, то такое влияние у трети обследуемых, и часто является случайной находкой при потом отсутствии жалоб.
И даже после полного купирования жалоб, этот параметр чаще всего не изменяется.


----------



## Мила...я (28 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин,спасибо.Нет,вестибулярные пробы я не проводила.В позе ромберга лёгкое покачивание,все неврологические пробы выполняю(была у спеца по РС),неврологи говорят о несистемном головокружении....
Я хочу поинтерисоваться,а внчс может быть причиной или следствием моих состояний? Что же всё-таки заставляет моё тело покачиваться, проваливаться.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2015)

Есть теория и про челюстные суставы, но не получившая подтверждения.
Проблемы с суставами часто и без головокружений.

И все же.
Опишите именно головокружение, не то что хрустит, а что именно Вы называете головокружением.
Бывает ли, хоть иногда, ощущение вращения предметов или тела?


----------



## Мила...я (30 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте!Я подразумеваю под головокружением следующее: ощущение хождения по буграм, проваливания тела,толчки в сторону, при положении сидя-что тело продвинулось, качнулось, при положении лёжа и повороте головы-ощущения головокружения в голове. Плюс ко всему тремор рук и ног,слабость.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Авг 2015)

Сядьте прямо-30 сек.
Затем лечь на правый бок, так чтобы голова лежа без подушки-30 С.
Сесть, голова прямо -30 С.
Затем лечь на левый бок, так чтобы голова лежа без подушки-30 С.
Кружится ли голова и в каком положении?


----------



## Мила...я (30 Окт 2015)

Уважаемый доктор Ступин.Прошу прощения,что долго не отвечала на заданный вами вопрос.Нет,голова не кружится.Сидя и стоя в теле именно неустойчивость,пошатывания и от этого головокружение.Проваливания усилились,при хрусте в шее возникает дезориентация,туман.дрожь в конечностях.Как то так(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2015)

Скорее признаки вертебробазилярной недостаточности кровоснабжения с паническими атаками.


----------



## Мила...я (16 Апр 2016)

Уважаемые доктора! Я наконец-то добралась до мрт шейного отдела.(делала в открытом томографе 0,35т).Я прошу вас помочь расшифровать данные снимки.
Состояние ухудшилось: сильный спазм шеи и спины, хруст и треск в шеи, проваливания при ходьбе и стоя, покачивания, полуобморочные состояния ежедневно, нехватка воздуха, тремор рук и онемение мизинца на руке,сильная слабость в ногах, сильный хруст между лопаток(когда свожу руки),проблемы со зрением(нечеткость, размытость, ощущение движения неподвижных предметов)
Спасибо!Буду рада комментариям и вашим умозаключениям!!!


----------



## Танюля (16 Апр 2016)

Мне помог мануальный терапевт избавиться от проваливаний при ходьбе. Только нужен очень грамотный специалист, шею кому попало не доверяйте


----------



## Viktoria0502 (16 Апр 2016)

То же мучаюсь с шеей и проваливания постояные.Какие техники применял мануальный терапевт?Повороты головы с хрустом типаХрясть-хрясть или какие то мягкие?Очень боюсь всех манипуляций.


----------



## Танюля (16 Апр 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> То же мучаюсь с шеей и проваливания постояные.Какие техники применял мануальный терапевт?Повороты головы с хрустом типаХрясть-хрясть или какие то мягкие?Очень боюсь всех манипуляций.


Шею крутил 2 раза, но очень мягко. Давил умеренно на точки шее. А проваливания прошли, когда проколол сухой иглой сбоку шеи триггерную точку как я поняла. А так вообще ходить нормально не могла, ноги как будто дальше асфальта проваливались. На работе по стенке ходила.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (16 Апр 2016)

*Танюля*, А вы в каком городе живете?


----------



## Танюля (16 Апр 2016)

Чебоксары, но ездила к мануальному терапевту в Казань


----------



## Viktoria0502 (16 Апр 2016)

В казани оченьсильная школа ман.терапевтов.А банки ставить на триггеры не предлагал?Вообще,если есть сильная боль в шее,можно ли это делать?Или нужно вначале совсем убрать боль?Мне сейчас предлагают банки но с сильной болью,боюсь.


----------



## Танюля (16 Апр 2016)

Банки на шею ставить??? Которые поджигают?


----------



## Мила...я (16 Апр 2016)

Танюля,здравствуйте!Спасибо Вам большое!Вы вселяете надежду!Очень рада,что вы нашли причину и врача,который помог её устранить!!!
Я тоже чувствую....понимаю,что проблема "зарыта"в шейно-плечевой зоне(если так можно выразится).Тоже боюсь попасть к мануалам "хрясь-хрясь"Буду искать..


----------



## Танюля (16 Апр 2016)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Танюля,здравствуйте!Спасибо Вам большое!Вы вселяете надежду!Очень рада,что вы нашли причину и врача,который помог её устранить!!!
> Я тоже чувствую....понимаю,что проблема "зарыта"в шейно-плечевой зоне(если так можно выразится).Тоже боюсь попасть к мануалам "хрясь-хрясь"Буду искать..


Проблема с шеей до конца пока не решена, я лентяйка хорошая, упражнения не делаю постоянно. по отзывам ищите врачей.

*Мила...я*, у вас как я поняла еще маленький ребенок?


----------



## Мила...я (16 Апр 2016)

Да,они у меня маленькие!
Скажите,а проблем со зрением у вас не было?Размытость,ощущение движения неподвижных предметов и тд?


----------



## Танюля (16 Апр 2016)

И сейчас есть временами проблемы со зрением, когда в шее спазм. Когда деток маленьких носила на руках, состояние с шеей хуже было у меня.


----------



## AIR (16 Апр 2016)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Я прошу вас помочь расшифровать данные снимки.


Лично я ничего ужасного в снимках не вижу..


Мила...я написал(а):


> Буду рада комментариям и вашим умозаключениям!!!


Учитывая возраст, клинические проявления, то что первыми нарушениями на шейном уровне являются двигательные, и т.д....  Можно предположить,  что обычные рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами являются более информативными чем МРТ.. а еще более информативными является мануальное обследование шеи, особенно кранио-вертебрального перехода. ..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2016)

Мила...я написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора! Я наконец-то добралась до мрт шейного отдела.(делала в открытом томографе 0,35т).Я прошу вас помочь расшифровать данные снимки.
> Состояние ухудшилось: сильный спазм шеи и спины, хруст и треск в шеи, проваливания при ходьбе и стоя, покачивания, полуобморочные состояния ежедневно, нехватка воздуха, тремор рук и онемение мизинца на руке,сильная слабость в ногах, сильный хруст между лопаток(когда свожу руки),проблемы со зрением(нечеткость, размытость, ощущение движения неподвижных предметов)
> Спасибо!Буду рада комментариям и вашим умозаключениям!!!
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 82979 Посмотреть вложение 82980 Посмотреть вложение 82981 Посмотреть вложение 82982 Посмотреть вложение 82983 Посмотреть вложение 82984 Посмотреть вложение 82985


А что ищем?
Причины панических атак в позвоночнике?


----------



## Мила...я (18 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин,может и так.Я хочу найти причину своих телесных недомоганий.
Панические атаки это все же кратковременное событие,а я говорю о плохом самочувствие от пробуждения до самого сна


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Апр 2016)

Одно от другого не отцепите.
Успокоитесь, и на эти проблемы будет меньше внимания. Болевой порог поднимется, многое из ощущений уйдёт.
Остальное устраните мануальной терапией, массажем и лфк.
Причём все перечисленное надо делать всегда.


----------



## Мила...я (18 Апр 2016)

Спасибо!!!

Уважаемые врачи. Тогда вопрос ещё один: может ли вся данная симптоматика идти от "уха"?
Лор врач патологий не видит(хотя имеется пансинусит, постоянно заложен нос) со стороны уха.
Однако,у врача отоневролога я не была и соответственно никаких приёмов не проводила...
Спасибо!


----------



## Мила...я (19 Апр 2016)

Уважаемый докто Ступин!Ранее вы мне предлагали пройти тест на головокружение(сесть,лечь на 30 секунд)-голова не кружилась.Провела сегодня......еле за кровать ухватилась!!!!"Утянуло" в сторону!!!Ну и конечно сразу мои любимые вегетативные проявления начались(сердцебиение,холодный пот,неватка воздуха).
На что же указывает данный тест?
Что-то я совсем запуталась...


----------



## Танюля (19 Апр 2016)

Это наверно про доброкачественное позиционное головокружение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> Это наверно про доброкачественное позиционное головокружение


Танюля!
Вы уже почти доктор!



Мила...я написал(а):


> Уважаемый докто Ступин!Ранее вы мне предлагали пройти тест на головокружение(сесть,лечь на 30 секунд)-голова не кружилась.Провела сегодня......еле за кровать ухватилась!!!!"Утянуло" в сторону!!!Ну и конечно сразу мои любимые вегетативные проявления начались(сердцебиение,холодный пот,неватка воздуха).
> На что же указывает данный тест?
> Что-то я совсем запуталась...


ДППГ


----------



## Танюля (19 Апр 2016)

Я просто запомнила, что вы говорили ранее кому-то про него


----------



## Мила...я (19 Апр 2016)

Спасибо!
Тогда скажите: может ли мне так "повезти",что у меня мыщечные зажимы(проваливания и покачивания при ходьбе) и ДППГ???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2016)

А надо сходить в отоневрологу, провести вестибулярные пробы, и определить причину.
Одна, видимо, точно в ухе-ДППГ, а другая может и в сосудах.


----------



## Мила...я (19 Апр 2016)

Ещё раз спасибо Вам!Буду работать и в этом направлении!Будьте здоровы!!!


----------



## doclega (23 Апр 2016)

в пределах нормы. имхо. с4-5 умеренная  дегидратация диска.



Мила...я написал(а):


> Спасибо!!!
> 
> Уважаемые врачи. Тогда вопрос ещё один: может ли вся данная симптоматика идти от "уха"?
> Лор врач патологий не видит(хотя имеется пансинусит, постоянно заложен нос) со стороны уха.
> ...


сделайте скт височных костей. Исключим отит.


----------



## Мила...я (23 Апр 2016)

И вам спасибо!


----------



## Мила...я (5 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте.Спасибо ответившим врачам!Получила заключение по шейному отделу.
Буду рада вашим умозаключениям.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2016)

К ЛОРУ


----------



## doclega (6 Июн 2016)

Ну, отит или гайморит... Вот она причина.


----------



## Мила...я (7 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте
У Лора была.Пансинусит не подтвердился-оказалась аллергия.
Лор вообще сказказал,что головокружение при лор патологии-системное и никаких шатаний,проваливаний ног,неустойчивости и проблем со зрением быть не может.


----------



## Пончик Ксю (5 Июл 2016)

*Мила...я*, Ох уж эти головокружения и шатания)) Я новичок на сайте, но мучает меня все тоже самое уже два года((( И в моем МРТ врачи тоже не видят ничего особо страшного, Начальные признаки остеохондроза. Но ведь он почти у всех есть в той или иной степени. Почему же спазмы эти есть только у "избранных". Я почти ежедневно себя чувствую в полуобморочном состоянии, изредко проблески, когда не болят и не тянут мышцы-и тогда я прямо летать готова.


----------



## Svetlana33 (5 Июл 2016)

Пончик Ксю написал(а):


> *Мила...я*, Ох уж эти головокружения и шатания)) Я новичок на сайте, но мучает меня все тоже самое уже два года((( И в моем МРТ врачи тоже не видят ничего особо страшного, Начальные признаки остеохондроза. Но ведь он почти у всех есть в той или иной степени. Почему же спазмы эти есть только у "избранных". Я почти ежедневно себя чувствую в полуобморочном состоянии, изредко проблески, когда не болят и не тянут мышцы-и тогда я прямо летать готова.


Эх .у меня все тоже самое..3года мучаюсь..


----------



## Лебедева Оля (5 Июл 2016)

*Мила...я*, здравствуйте. Попробуйте поискать причину своих шатаний и головокружений со стороны внчс. Я ходила к ортодонту-гнатологу. Мне дали шину, которая одевается на ночь на зубы и во время сна мышцы челюсти расслабляться. С этими мышцами расслаюляються также мышцы черепа и далее по цепочке. Ношу её месяц. Что могу сказать, чувствовать себя стала намного легче. Сейчас у меня самое лучшее состояние за два года. Но это ещё не окончательное лечение. Если интересно, могу все объяснить как это работает, что за лечение, показать саму шину.


----------



## Пончик Ксю (6 Июл 2016)

*Svetlana33*, а у Вас какое-то лечение было?? Что вообще врачи говорят?? и как Ваш диагноз называется


----------



## Svetlana33 (6 Июл 2016)

Пончик Ксю написал(а):


> *Svetlana33*, а у Вас какое-то лечение было?? Что вообще врачи говорят?? и как Ваш диагноз называется


Каких только диагнозов я не услышала от врачей всяких, полный набор...Лечение стандартное как при остеохондрозе(тонны лекарств)по мрт протрузии в шее и грудном1-2ст говорят что ничего страшного нет, гимнастика и бассейн говорят что тебе поможет,только вот что то от этого не легче....куматозное состояние , по ощущениям будто в шее замкнуло что то и от этого голова страдает(головокружения,какое покалывание,онемение,причем только слева)Ну и на фоне всего этого всд доканывает....


----------



## Мила...я (7 Июл 2016)

Девочки,привет!Ничего не помогает-факт.Бассейн забросила,после него вообще за стенку держусь.Хожу к остеопату(нашла у себя в районе)-толку нет(((
Оленька,напишите пожалуйста!!!!Про связь с внчс,шину,где и как устанавливали!!!Спасибо!!!!


----------



## Лебедева Оля (7 Июл 2016)

*Мила...я*, бассейн вам пока противопоказан, вы нагружаете ещё больше спазмированные мышцы. К остеопату ходить надо и делать растяжку дома надо. Результат будет  положительным, но через некоторое время. Потихоньку, маленькими шажками.

Я хотела вам задать пару вопросов чисто по своему опыту. У вас присутствуют головные боли? Ухо болит я так понимаю с той стороны где болит внчс ( по этому и лор ничего не нашла)? Кушаете нормально или тяжело рот открывать , жевать, глотать не больно? После приёма пищи, после разговора голова не кружиться не тошнит? Когда нервничает зубы стискиваете?

*Мила...я*, сам внчс тесно связан с первыми двумя шейными позвонками ну а дальше по цепочке. Если есть нарушения в смыкании зубных рядов это постепенно приводит к спазму  жевательных мышц и двнчс. Есть ещё такая болячка как бруксизм ( скрежетание зубами ночью и днём от напряжения). От этого сильно стираются зубы что тоже приводит к двнчс. А если и то и это присутствует, то вообще попа￼￼￼. Мой совет, наидите у себя в городе клинику, которая заниматься именно лечением сустава. Это врачи ортодонты, гнатологи. Прийдете, опишипе проблему. Цель лечения заключаеться в расслаблении жевательных мышц и нормализации работы сустава путём специальных шин. Но лечение должно быть комплексным, коррекция осанки необходима обязательно.Это вкратце. Если че непонятно спрашивайте. Я сама только начала лечение. И ещё через многое надо пройти.


----------



## Мила...я (7 Июл 2016)

Оля,вы большая молодец,что нашли таки причину!!!

Оленька!Спасибо огромное за развернутый ответ!!!Вы знаете,в прошлом году я была у ортодонта насчет изготовления подобной шины.Но,врач сказал,что надо исправлять весь зубной ряд путем....имплантов.У меня ещё 2 зуба нижних отсутствуют.А потом ставить эту шину.В итоге насчитал(ай молодец) 700 тыс....ещё так усмехнулся,типа это не большая сумма.Я чуть в кресло не провалилась(он туда и рентены;и слепки,и терапевтическое лечение-все насчитал))).Меня это конечно напугало и оттолкнуло.
С внчс у меня проблемы давно...все что вы описали-имеется.Хрустит,в ухо отдает,когда рот закрываю-ходит ходуном челюсть,если нервничаю-сжимается челюсть,и головокружение и шаткость,напряжение мышц шеи,плеч,лица....
Скажите,а вы только на ночь одеваете?Есть ли дискомфорт?Какие обследования вам врач проводил?


----------



## Лебедева Оля (8 Июл 2016)

*Мила...я*, че то дороговато 700 тыс￼. . Сдурели у вас там что ли. Мне на первое время дали стандартную шину называется аквасплинт.( в интернете есть про неё много информации, почитайте). Но её так просто тоже не купишь и первый раз её одевает врач. Она одевается за два часа до сна и на ночь. Первую неделю не удобно конечно, потом привыкаешь. Я с ней спать стала как убитая. Мышцы челюсти расслабились и шея помягче стала.Сейчас я из обследований сделала МРТ внчс и кт внчс. В дальнейшем по результатам исследований врач будет определять правильное положение челюсти и по слепкам изкотовят индивидуальную шину( каппу) кто как называет. Носить эту фигню надо будет в течении года. А только после этого зубопротезирование, ни как не в начале, как сказал тот ортодонт, к которому вы ходили. Совет, найдите другого ортодонта и попробуйте ещё раз.


----------



## Мила...я (8 Июл 2016)

Оля,большое вам спасибо еще раз!Буду работать в этом направлении


----------



## Лебедева Оля (8 Июл 2016)

*Мила...я*, как сходите, напишите. Там может и у меня что интересного появиться.

Может и вам хоть немного поможет. Всегда пожалуйста￼


----------



## Лебедева Оля (25 Июл 2016)

Мила, как ваши дела?


----------



## Мила...я (25 Июл 2016)

Оля,здравствуйте.Узнала про аквасплит...у нас в районе не устанавливают(((Ехать куда-то дальше пока нет возможности,т.к. детки маленькие.
Вам спасибо большое за беспокойство!!!


----------



## Елена163 (24 Мар 2017)

@Мила...я, как сейчас вы себя чувствуйте?


----------



## Bogdanyuk (5 Дек 2018)

@Лебедева Оля, Ольга здравствуйте, как Ваше состряние сейчас? Какие симптомы беспокоило? Я мучаюсь шаткость головокружениями и дурно ой уже 2 года, ничем помочь не могут, но вспомнила что лет 10 назад ставили воспаление челюстного сустава, при жевании хрустел, спасибо заранее


----------



## Vadim_ (26 Дек 2021)

Николай Николаевич КЛД написал(а):


> Остеопат это не мануальный терапевт. МРТ шейного отдела сделать обязательно !!!
> что на что влияет описано на дуплексе


Раз уж у нас обсуждается международные тенденции, так во всем мире остеопатия признана лженаукой. И помимо демагогии, механизмы, практикуемые остеопатами весьма туманны.


----------

